# lets see what happens...



## buckshot047 (Mar 8, 2010)

well we said to heck with it and we are just gonna pack the truck up the first week in April and head to the Minot area...no idea where...guess we will look for fields of white and try to kill some...this should be interesting!


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

why are you so hell bent on going to minot? The first thing you need to learn is that you go where the birds are not where you want to hunt!! Head that direction but go to the masses with big roost and travel coridors. Good luck! see you in jamestown


----------



## buckshot047 (Mar 8, 2010)

not really hell bent on Minot..we just picked that area because my buddy has a relative that lives up there...who never hunts and doesnt know anyone that does...we just picked it as a starting spot...we are very open to suggestions...kinda thinking this trip is gonna be more of a recon mission for the fal hunt with the hopes we actually get to see some birds and find some places to coem back to...if we werent 11 hours away it would be worth a drive to do some land scouting...again any suggestions would be appreciated...Im guessing Jamestown is a good place as well?


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Did you know that Nd is a non permision state meaning if the land is not posted with the current year/date that you can trespass with out permision. I would use discrestion with that. we always try to ask first but if you cant find the land owner go for it. One suggestion would be to never drive out into a field if it is to soft. Just go to the snow line and start on the james river line up with south to north and you will have no problem finding more birds than you know what to do with.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Just contact the members of the local Minot Delta Waterfowl chapter. Those guys will point you in the right direction.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

PJ said:


> Just contact the members of the local Minot Delta Waterfowl chapter. Those guys will point you in the right direction.


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

go east thats all im gunna say, minot is "about" the western edge of it.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

minot is the western side of the migration. East of minot! MN is the eastern side of the migration. Whats your chances on the outer edges with a few thousand birds, or your chances in the middle of the migration with a millions of birds? click here for the migration map http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/spggoose.gif MIDDLE OF THE GREEN!!!!!!


----------

